# Firefox won't connect to the internet

## PhoenixStarEclipse

Hello, I've encountered a weird problem.

I rebooted my computer, and firefox won't connect to the internet any more. I haven't updated firefox these days. It can still open local webpages, and other browsers have no problem.

I've read related posts, and I think my /etc/hosts is fine.

Any advice? Thank you.

----------

## jecepede

Aloha !

That is a weird problem. Never encountered anything like this.

However, my first thought is that some idiot computer user, not you of course, messed up your settings.

Perhaps this article about resetting FF will help :

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/reset-firefox-settings/

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeers,

Jecepede

----------

## mike155

Try to identify root cause. In order to do this, check your network connection to the internet.

Open a terminal window. Run 

```
nslookup www.nytimes.com     # or: dig www.nytimes.com
```

Do you get an IP address?

If you get an IP address, ping that IP address

```
ping 151.101.13.164
```

If nslookup / dig / ping  work, your network connection to the internet is up and running. Something is wrong with Firefox. 

If nslookup / dig / ping don't work, then it's not Firefox, but your network connection. Check your network.

----------

